# For Lee (my sunset soap)



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

To ease poor Lee's aching eyes at all this PINKness, I present to you, my sunset-inspired soap, made last night. Look how nicely color-coordinated it is with our new color scheme. :biggrin


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Love it Stacey!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Stacey, how beautiful! I'm impressed :handclap


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW!! 


Great job Stacey!!!!


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats really pretty!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Wonderful!
How were you able to get the white? And get it in there?
Tam


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Caprine Beings said:


> Wonderful!
> How were you able to get the white? And get it in there?
> Tam


I am wondering that, too!

Beautiful, Stacey!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

A few days before making this soap, the white was poured into a very small PVC pipe that is the length of my mold. Partway through pouring the layers, I put the tube of soap in there.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful, looks like an Arizona landscape. Dorit


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice inset


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, that is really pretty!!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Super cool!!


----------

